# Quick cure



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

Is it safe to use ich medicine with piranhas? My piranha does not have it, BUT, one of my cichlids (divided tank) does have it, hence I'm gonna treat the entire thing just incase

So if it safe?


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeah i have used it before and it never botherd my p's


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

sweet, thanks


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

It's fine on your p's


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

QuickCure is a combination of malachite green and formalin. Piranha are known to be sensitive to malachite green, so if you plan on using it, dose at half strength. Also, formalin reduces dissolved oxygen so make sure your tank is well aerated.


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

DonH said:


> QuickCure is a combination of malachite green and formalin. Piranha are known to be sensitive to malachite green, so if you plan on using it, dose at half strength. Also, formalin reduces dissolved oxygen so make sure your tank is well aerated.


 many thanks

i think imma seperate the torn up cichlid and just treat it, then see if any of the other fish get anything (i'm not fond of staining the silicon or whatever on my tank)


----------

